# Smoking ban going too far?



## Rube

When I first came to Japan in the late 80's the office (and most offices) was like a bar with all the smoke, completely disgusting and made me feel so sick so I was very happy when things like non-smoking areas started popping up and smoking not allowed in offices and such but no smoking outside?!?! 

Am I the only one who thinks that is going just a little too far? I really really hate smoke, used to make my wife brush her teeth before I would kiss her (she's since quit) but I got no problem with people smoking outside as long as they don't litter. I have more problems with the ammount of perfume that some women wear to be honest. 

And I'm sick of these sin taxes on cigs and beer and such. I think what we really need are some purity taxes. Raise the price of jogging sneakers and gear. How about an extra tax on vitamins? You know that people who buy placebos (vitamins) will put up with it.


----------

